
Target’s ‘Annie’ ads spark controversy, prompt petition over lack of diversity - david1983
http://davidseymouriii.blog.com/2015/01/01/target%e2%80%99s-%e2%80%98annie%e2%80%99-ads-spark-controversy-prompt-petition-over-lack-of-diversity/
======
JoeAltmaier
Doesn't seem genuine; the TV ads show all kinds of girls. The in-store ads
feature only a subset of the models, principally because the movie actress
refused to be in the Target print ads.

